# Fragen zu M.2 SSD Kuehlung



## peett (2. Dezember 2017)

Fragen zu Kuehlung und Grantieanspruch 

1. Frage) den man einen Kuehler auf eine M.2 SSD montiert muss man dann den Aufkleber entfernen?
2. Frage) verfaellt die Garantie den den Aufkleber entfernt ?
3. Frage) Kuehlungs relevat waere in erster Liene der Controller ? 
4. Frage) muss ich Angst haben das eine SATA M.2 SSD haben den sie genau unter meiner Grafikkarte sitzt ?

Samsung SSD 960 EVO M.2 sitzt nicht wirklich in einen lauftrom sitzt halt 1x Slot ueber der Grafikkarte 
die Crucial MX300 M.2 wird voll Staendig von der Grafikarte ueberlappt und bekomt nur die warme abluft der GPU ab 


1 Samsung SSD 960 EVO 250GB, M.2 (MZ-V6E250BW)
1 Crucial MX300 1TB, M.2 (CT1050MX300SSD4)
1 Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 AMP Extreme, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-P10700B-10P)
1 ASRock AB350M Pro4 (90-MXB520-A0UAYZ)


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Dezember 2017)

zu 1.) Rein kühltechnisch stört der Aufkleber natürlich, aber eine etwas verbesserte Kühlwirkung wird in der Regel auch erreicht, wenn der Aufkleber zwischen Kühler und Chipgehäuse bleibt.
zu 2.) In der Regel ja! - Im Zweifelsfall mit dem Hersteller abstimmen.
zu 3.) Der Controller sollte gekühlt werden aber auch die Speicher-Chips vertragen durchaus Kühlung und sie sind es letztlich deren Lebensdauer vermutlich mehr durch die bessere Wärmeabgabe profitiert als die des Controllers, sofern dieser nicht komplett überhitzt.
zu 4.) Gut ist es für eine M.2-SSD grundsätzlich nicht, wenn sie in einem warmen Luftstrom sitzt oder ohne Luftstrom auskommen muss. Sie wird´s zwar überleben, aber ob sie dort am Ende so lange hält wie an einer kühleren Position darf bezweifelt werden. Hinzu kommt die direkte Wärmeabstrahlung der Graka. Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, würde ich sie nicht dort nutzen. Eine Alternative sind Steckkarten wie diese: Silverstone SST-ECM22


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2017)

peett schrieb:


> Fragen zu Kuehlung und Grantieanspruch
> 
> 1. Frage) den man einen Kuehler auf eine M.2 SSD montiert muss man dann den Aufkleber entfernen?
> 2. Frage) verfaellt die Garantie den den Aufkleber entfernt ?
> ...


(1) Die Aufkleber sind zum Teil aus Kupfer und unterstützen Wärmeverteilung und Abgabe:
_
"...Die Samsung 960 EVO ist auf der Vorderseite von einem großflächigen  Aufkleber bedeckt, auch auf der Rückseite befindet sich ein Aufkleber.  Letzterer besitzt dabei einen Kupferkern und dient der besseren  Wärmeabfuhr. ..."_
Samsung 960 Pro und 960 Evo M.2 SSDs im Test | Review | Technic3D

(2) Ja, uneingeschränkt

(3)  Je nach Belastungsart, aber im Prinzip ja

(4) Jain. Heutige Grafikkarten mit Lüfterstillstand bis 60°C sind problematisch, weil ist immer min. 60°C Abwärme auf die SSD aufbringen. Ich habe darum lange gegen Positionen unterhalb einer Grafikkarte gewettert. Es reicht aber, die Lüftung zu optimieren. Seit meine Grafikkartenlüfter immer laufen und die GTX 980TI im Idle um 25°C (5°C oberhalb Raumtemperatur) rum tuckert, ist auch die SSD kühl. Dazu habe ich in meinem Fall die Lüfter gewechselt von Originalen drei mal 92mm zu zweimal 120mm und seitdem ist die SSD unterhalb der Grafikkarte sehr gut gekühlt.


----------



## DARPA (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab ne 960 Evo mit dem Aquacomputer micro Passivkühler. Wegen Wakü ist der Luftzug im Gehäuse sehr gering, ausserdem sitzt die M.2 unter ner (recht großen) Soundkarte, wodurch wenig Luft ran kommt.
Hab den Aufkleber drauf gelassen, die Temperatur des Controllers unter Last ist trotzdem um gut 20 °C gesunken. 

Ist ausserdem ne optische Aufwertung für meinen Geschmack (-> cleaner).


----------



## peett (2. Dezember 2017)

Reicht es den auf die Speicherchips die RAM-Kühler meines  alten morpheus raufklebe?


----------



## DARPA (3. Dezember 2017)

Theoretisch ja, ist ja das gleiche Prinzip. 
Aber wie gesagt nicht den Controller vergessen, der wird viel wärmer als die RAMs.

Und natürlich die Höhe checken, falls ne Karte über der M.2 sitzt.

Rückbau ist allerdings nicht mehr so einfach, wenn Wärmeleitkleber genommen wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2017)

peett schrieb:


> Reicht es den auf die Speicherchips die RAM-Kühler meines  alten morpheus raufklebe?



Die Speicherchips werden nicht heiß.
Der Controller ist der Knackpunkt!

...und nebenbei gesagt: M2-Kühlung ist für 99,9% der User völlig unnötig. Du musst zig GB am Stück kopieren/schreiben dass es hier überhaupt zu einer Drosselung kommt und selbst DANN ist die SSD noch mehr als schnell genug.


----------



## DARPA (3. Dezember 2017)

Nunja, auch wenn man ohne Kühlung noch unterhalb der Throttelgrenze bleibt, finde ich es nicht unerheblich, dass man mit geringem Aufwand ne grosse Wirkung erzielen kann.
Wie gesagt, in meiner Konstellation hat es ne Verbessung von bis zu 20 Grad gebracht. Für 10€ Materialkosten.

Auch im normalen Betrieb als OS Platte ging die Controllertemp manchmal in Spitzen bis kurz vorm "roten Bereich". Nüchtern betrachtet ist man damit natürlich innerhalb der Spezifikation und die Hardware schützt sich im Prinzip auch selbst, aber man muss sich ja nicht am Limit bewegen, wenn es auch auf einfache Weise anders geht.

Aber das ist halt wie immer Ansichtssache


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Nunja, auch wenn man ohne Kühlung noch unterhalb der Throttelgrenze bleibt, finde ich es nicht unerheblich, dass man mit geringem Aufwand ne grosse Wirkung erzielen kann.
> Wie gesagt, in meiner Konstellation hat es ne Verbessung von bis zu 20 Grad gebracht. Für 10€ Materialkosten.



Klar...

der eine sagt "hey für nur 10€ krieg ich 20 Grad bessre Temperaturen!"
der andere sagt "warum soll ich 10€ aus dem Fenster werfen wenns so auch 100%tig funktioniert"

...die zweite gruppe ist dabei erfahrungsgemäß viel, VIEL größer als die erste.


----------



## joylancer (3. Dezember 2017)

peett schrieb:


> 1. Frage) den man einen Kuehler auf eine M.2 SSD montiert muss man dann den Aufkleber entfernen?


Kann man, muss aber nicht.


peett schrieb:


> 2. Frage) verfaellt die Garantie den den Aufkleber entfernt ?


Hier glaube ich, hängt es vom Lieferanten/Hersteller ab, manche sind kulant, manche nicht. (ging bei meiner 960P auch mit Aufkleber)


peett schrieb:


> 4. Frage) muss ich Angst haben das eine SATA M.2 SSD haben den sie genau unter meiner Grafikkarte sitzt ?


Nein, ist bei mir auch so, und die Vega produziert ja bekanntlich jede Menge an Abwärme. (MSI X99)
Habe allerdings nach Einbau eines kleinen Kühlkörpers die Temperaturen um über 10° senken können.
Nachteil ist, wenn du eine WaKü hast, das der Airflow im Gehäuse stark abnehmen kann.
Mit einem Kühlkörper auf der M2-SSD kann man das etwas ausgleichen.
Ob es sinnvoll ist? Glaube das hängt von der Nutzung, dem Geldbeutel, der Optic oder sonstwas ab.
Beim Desktop-Pc als Boot-SSD und viel Grafik-Videobearbeitung hat es sich in meinen Augen bereits gelohnt, habe es bisher nicht mehr geschafft, sie ins Throttle zu bringen.
In meinem Notebook (HP) ging es nicht mit Kühlkörper, funktioniert aber auch problemlos.


----------



## peett (3. Dezember 2017)

Die Idee mit den Kram passiv kühler habe ich wieder verworfen 
1. Durch die unterschiedlichen chiphöhen ist es schwer einen kühlkörper auf den Controller zu kleben da die umliegenden BGAs höher sind als der Controller Chip 
2. Durch die starke klebekraft der Pads muss man Angst haben den Aufkleber zu beschädigen

Das der kühler nicht zwangsläufig gebraucht wird ist mir bewusst ,will trotzdem einen haben 
Hat wer Empfehlungen ?(Max 15 Euro )


----------



## joylancer (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe den in Einsatz, bin zufrieden.
EK-M.2 NVMe Heatsink - schwarz


----------



## tobse2056 (5. Dezember 2017)

Da ich momentan auch auf der Suche nach einen m.2 Kühlkörper bin, klinke ich mich mal ins Thema ein.

Da ich nicht viel platz zwischen m.2 SSD  und Gehäusewand habe brauche ich einen Kühlkörper der maximal 6 mm Dick ist.  
der EK und Alphacool gehen nicht weil es mit der  Backplate nicht geht  , es wurde der flache m.2 Sockel auf dem Mainboard verbaut.

Also bliebe nur noch der Aqua Computer Micro, aber da gibt es keine genaue Angabe über die Dicke des Kühlkörpers.. nur die gesamt Maße von 70 x 24 x 9 mm  .

Vielleicht hat einer  von euch einen rumliegen und kann mir die Dicke vom Kühlkörper  sagen?

Alternativ hab ich noch den hier gefunden  2x NGFF M.2 Kuhler Heat Sink | Aluminium | fur SSD | 2280 | Neu New  | eBay
3mm + wärmeleitpad


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2017)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Also bliebe nur noch der Aqua Computer Micro, aber da gibt es keine genaue Angabe über die Dicke des Kühlkörpers.. nur die gesamt Maße von 70 x 24 x 9 mm  .



Ich kann morgen mal messen. Oder du schreibst AC einfach ne Mail und fragst nach.


----------



## tobse2056 (6. Dezember 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen mal messen. Oder du schreibst AC einfach ne Mail und fragst nach.



Das  mit der Mail schreiben ist mir gestern Abend auch noch eingefallen, nachdem ich den No-Name Kühler bestellt hatte  
Werd es jetzt erstmal mit dem No-Name kühler probieren auch wenn die Befestigung mit den " Gummibändern " eigentlich nicht so mein Fall ist.

Vielleicht mach ich mir auch nur verrückt aber ne Controller Temperatur von bis zu 110 Grad finde ich schon heftig.
Andererseits scheint es ja zu gehen, es werden tausende davon Verkauft und 99% der Menschen interessiert es nicht und es läuft trotzdem.



 edit:

Inzwischen ist der No-Name Kühler  angekommen und montiert. Verarbeitung  ist in Ordnung in anbetracht für den Preis von  8,99 inkl Versand .
Temperaturen haben sich deutlich gebessert, Controller wird nur noch maximal 70 Grad statt 110 Grad warm beim CrystalDiskMark, allerdings ist die Temperatur der Flash Chips minimal angestiegen von  50 auf 52 Grad im Idle ,dafür steigt unter Last die Temperatur deutlich langsamer an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jibbomat (14. Dezember 2017)

Der M.2 Kühlkörper von AC hat eine dicke von 4,85mm zzgl dem wärmeleitpad. 
Das hab ich jetzt nicht gemessen, ist aber recht dünn.


----------

